# Funny anecdote on me converting to classical more than others genra like metal



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i received the visit of a good friend a metalhead and a communist, but to me he is benoit first and foremost.So i dont really care of is political vision but can respect his view point and argument since he is an intellectual, the fact he is a far leftist dosen affect the friendship i have for this person.

Than he is a metalhead but slightly openminded, but sometime he whant to share is metal discovery 
whit me he is into all type of metal genra , i respect the fact he as '' rechercher'' taste, in other words his music not corpotated crap, like old rock n roll like : blue oyster cult , scorpion and ect but i have no problem whit decent hardrock

That cool i respect is music i had some interrest in metal more when younger, now i need some doom
or some early black sabbat and godflesh once in a while, metal is too mutch into fast pace music and this cliché double blast beat(it as a formula).

Than last time he had a disapointing comment that was actually quite funny, he said hey deprofundis since when you stop lisening to metal, he had somesort of funny wink in his face, than he had man you use to lisen to death metal what happen to you(lol).

Than i said dude i still lisen to some metal deprofundis has metal in his collection than i said you want to hear extreme death metal i have a Gorguts cd called obscura, one of the best death metal cd done here, but whit all these darns cd i have i could nog located it.

This is so You use to be cool man you would lisen to metal now your neck burried into classical
but the critic is ockay, i wont denied it, should i lisen to more metal when he is around, perhaps
this dude want respect and equity over his music and feel the old deprofundis is gone and feel deceived. What about it folks , how do you feel about this one...


----------

